# *Might be getting another fur-family member soon*



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Very exciting news!! Briards are very cool dogs!! Happy puppy searching!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am not trying to rain on your parade and wish you all the best in your venture, but I too was attraced to them, until I heard how remarkably hard headed they are as a rule. When the guy does the commentary for Westminster, he always talks about their strong will, and how important it is that their owners are equally strong willed. Then in Dogs In Canada, they have a section called Breedlines, and there are write ups about the breed standards, temperaments, etc., and they also mentioned how hard headed and strong willed they are. I have changed my mind. Love their ears though!!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh I have heard that as well! I have already talked with Redyre Rottwielers they are nearby and the breeder is active in the Salisbury Kennel Club training nights and invited me to come out for their weekly meetings as well as the training nights they have weekly..so if I end up getting a Briard pup he will be having training right away and plenty of socialization.

My German Shepherd is pretty head strong and i've found her to be managable.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Oh I have heard that as well! I have already talked with Redyre Rottwielers they are nearby and the breeder is active in the Salisbury Kennel Club training nights and invited me to come out for their weekly meetings as well as the training nights they have weekly..so if I end up getting a Briard pup he will be having training right away and plenty of socialization.
> 
> My German Shepherd is pretty head strong and i've found her to be managable.


Well, if you have already worked things out with one strong willed dog, you will likely be good to go with another. The early training is a good idea too!! Best of luck with your new addition.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Their ears are so awesome, are you going for the cropped or natural look? What color are you hoping for? Good luck with your puppy!

One thing.. your breeders page keeps minimizing my browser and it's absolutely obnoxious :doh:


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I kind of like the look of the black Briards but im hoping for the tawny/brown with the darker beard.

I just think black coats look wonderful if well maintained, they always look so shiny and glossy.

She will crop the ears before they go to their homes unless I ask her not to. I'm kind of torn on the issue, i love the cropped look.. those ears are just amazing but I also don't like the thought of a puppy going through the pain. I'm not going to be showing so once I meet the breeder I'll see what she suggests.

Oh and yea it does that to my browser as well...I wish she'd fix it. Perhaps I should offer to maintain her website for a discount on a puppy!


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

Aidan said:


> I kind of like the look of the black Briards but im hoping for the tawny/brown with the darker beard.
> 
> I just think black coats look wonderful if well maintained, they always look so shiny and glossy.
> 
> ...


Well,I would consider that type of offer!!LOL My web site person is not reliable at all and it is driving me nutz!:doh:


----------

